# New NodakOutdoors.com Sponsor - Risovi Taxidermy Studio



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'd like to welcome the newest sponsor of Nodak Outdoors - Risovi Taxidermy Studio

http://www.risovitaxidermystudio.com/

From Risovi Studio:



> We are a high quality taxidermy studio, located in New Rockford, North Dakota, that specializes in providing high end custom mounts and service to clients who are looking for the best.
> 
> Our specialty is game heads, pedestals, and life size mammal mounts, but we are passionate about whitetail deer.


Please remember Risovi Taxidermy for your big game mounts and please help them feel welcome here at Nodak Outdoors.

:welcome:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome and looks like some great work.

I love deer pedistal mounts.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Howdy!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

My wife & I have had bucks done by Jamie. Absolutely top shelf work, easily the best mounts we have....

Welcome!...


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome and thank you.


----------



## pooodidly (Aug 25, 2008)

:welcome: :rock:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Welcome, and thanks for supporting the site! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

JR is the man! World champ and two time national champ. :beer:

I wish I could have made it out for the meeting. I heard it was a good time.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

welcome and thanks for supporting our hunting site. thanks rex. :beer: :welcome:


----------

